# Why did they not rebuild the Twin Towers (NYC)?



## Snagglepuss (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi all,

As somebody who was too young to remember 9/11 when it happened, I am wondering why the powers that be never thought the rebuild the WTC site as it was, prior to the 9/11 attacks. I am sure I have seen a lot of support for this plan, including a 'Twin Towers 2' plan that was started by architect Ken Gardner.


----------



## scraper2293 (Oct 10, 2013)

I guess given what happened it was decided that the best option was to move onto something new/different.

I totally would have supported rebuilding them though.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Because they were underwhelming boxes with little redeeming value besides the tridents. Pre-2001 they were hardly a show stopper. After 2001, everyone began pretending they were the greatest towers ever built because of nostalgia basically.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Uh? They were THE icon of NYC around the world, that's the reason they were attacked. More people around here could identify NYC by the WTC than by the ESB. 

Their "redeeming value" by the way was their humongous size dwarfing the whole of Lower Manhattan below them, in height and especially in width and the strength and power that exuded. Their "underwhelming" design only made them more monumental.

However, you could not replicate this dominance by rebuilding. Rebuilt Twin Towers might look the same on the surface, but without the power they exuded. They would be symbols of vulnerability and sad reminders only. If a loved one dies, you don't put a wax figure of him/her in your room, it would crush your soul. No matter how much strength the person had given you, the lifeless facsimile would suck every last bit of it out of you.


----------



## neil.corrigan12 (Nov 4, 2014)

I think the main reason is they don't find any need to rebuild it after what happened. Seems like they will just bring back that sad moment. They might consider other things I guess.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

the 15764125695140th time someone asks this.


:lock:


----------



## scraper2293 (Oct 10, 2013)

In 100 years people will still be asking this... 

Honestly; unless they rebuilt the complex back the exact same way as it was before 9/11 (just stronger and more modernized), than it would have been pointless IMO. That was never gonna happen anyway. Maybe in a different world but not here.


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Snagglepuss, there is plenty of information out in the public domain about this.

In a nutshell, after the previous buildings were destroyed, the Lower Manhattan Development Corporation, which was formed to plan the reconstruction, organized a competition to determine how the site would be rebuilt.

Not sure how old you are but this process was very public and the winning studio's design, Liebeskind, went through many revisions before the current design was agreed. 

Personally, I thought the buildings that were there previously were pretty mediocre so I am not surprised they were not replaced like for like. Have a prod around the internet, you'll find heaps of info on this.


----------

